# Rough cost of ultrasound and x ray?



## keirabullterrier

I have a 19month old EBT Bitch, we bred her on her second season on the 27th and 29th of December. She is now 23days past mating and will be 28days/4weeks on the 26th.

After telling the vet we had mated her and the dates etc he said to bring her in the first week of Feb and he'll do an ultrasound to confirm if she's pregnant or not.

My partner is working late on tuesday the 2nd and off Thursday the 4th Feb so am unsure what day to take her in but it will be on one of those days. If we take her on the tuesday she'll be 35days and on Thursday she'll be 37days.

How much roughly does an ultrasound cost-we live in Gorseinon in South Wales and are going to gower veterinary surgery which is in upper killay-we take all of our dogs there for /check ups/treatment/vaccinations etc so I wasvery happy to hear they had ultrasound and x ray equipment there.

If she is pregnant I plan on getting an x ray done after 47days to try and estimate the number of pups there are. The sire usually has big litters, last 3 being 8,11,11 live pups all were first timers

Roughly how much does an x ray cost.

Thanks in Advance,
Sarah


----------



## Nonnie

Will your vet not give you a quote on request?


----------



## keirabullterrier

Yes I imagine He would, didnt even think to ask to be honest! :blush:

Sarah


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny

I am in the same situation (well maybe as my bitch has a slip mating on the 31st December.

Books vary on dates which are anything from 21 days and vets prefer it to be later approx 30 - 35 days (well mine does). Ellie has some odd signs but I am unsure she is pregnant ! My vet quoted for a scan £55 pounds, unsure on xray.

What signs of pregnancy has your bitch shown?

Good luck you are due when Ellie will be ! Hope it all goes well.

Lin


----------



## keirabullterrier

Hi Lin thanks for your reply,

I feel quite sure that she's pregnant, she seems to have changed quite alot. 

She's scoffing her food, drinking ALOT of water, her teats are starting to look more prominent and are quite pink, plus she was sick yesterday afternoon :huh: (was worried about that but did read at around 3 weeks bitch can have 'morning sickness'

Its a case of waiting now until she has her ultrasound done, Im very excited and nervous at the prospect of her actually having pups in the meantime.

Sarah


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny

Hi Sarah

U see I convinced myself Ellie was not pregnant and on day 7 she started licking herself, day 14 - 19 a clear discharge, he nipples I think are more prominent and her inverted nipple seems raised. I am sure I am paranoid and am watching for any sign possible to just give me a positive or negative answer!
I am sure my stress levels are exceeding limits ! I would not be disappointed if she wasn't! It would be lovely. Have had no sickness, she is more fussy but hey that could be because she is caging for food :smile5:

Do any of the above sound familiar ???

I love English Bull Terriors, a little bit of a match for a Cavalier King Charles ! 

Well you will have to let me know what is happening ! Good luck, sounds as if she is showing prominent signs than mine, your in for a very exciting time !


----------



## keirabullterrier

Ive been trying not to think about it to be honest, dont want to get our hopes up and 100% think she's pregnant only for her to have an ultrasound done showing she isnt.

It does look promising though so fingers crossed.

When is you CKC going for her ultrasound?

Sarah x


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny

I will book her in for next Friday (it will be on day 30), Maybe he can tell yes or no without it ! I think I have looked at her nipples for the last two weeks who knows whether they are bigger or not !!

This pregnancy calendar may help :
SchÃ¤ferhund Home :: Health :: Brood Bitch :: Pregnancy Calendar

Lin x


----------



## rocco33

> The sire usually has big litters, last 3 being 8,11,11 live pups all were first timers


The size of the litter is nothing to do with the sire, but dependant on the dam - the number of eggs released, how many she can accomodate (those that she can't will be reabsorbed) and also the timing of the mating plays a part. Sorry, but it's a pet hate of mine LOL - seeing stud owners claims that their dogs sire large litters... it smacks of byb as they're showing their lack of knowledge.

Good luck with the litter.


----------



## keirabullterrier

Im not sure about that to be honest, he was not bragging at all I asked how many litters and how many pups the dog had sired and he told me, but I know what you mean about some breeders bragging about the numbers of pups his dog sires. 

He said that one guy paid to use the same stud over and over with different 'unrelated' bitchs and he always had 3-5max when he went with our sire he had 8 and has used this dog since, always having no less than 6.

Sarah


----------



## rocco33

> He said that one guy paid to use the same stud over and over with different 'unrelated' bitchs


!!!!! and he let such a breeder use his stud?!?!?! ok I won't make any further comment about that.

Regardless, the sire has nothing to do with the number of puppies - the sire can release millions of sperm - it has little bearing on the number of puppies (although a stud with low fertility could) but there is no relation to sire and number in litters. There could be a number of reasons, not least that the timing was better, but science is that it is the bitch and the timing of the mating that determines numbers.


----------



## Debs61

Hiya
our vet charges £30 for scan and a free scan the following week if nothing or very little is seen...not bad really.


----------



## Debs61

Lin...tried to send you a mail...but your inbox is full!!!


----------



## keirabullterrier

Thanks again for your reply. Im not concerned about numbers to be honest, as long as she is ok and her pups are healthy thats all that matters. We are hoping for at least one as we bred her to keep a pup back 

Her inbox might be full because Ive inboxed her too 

Sarah


----------



## keirabullterrier

Debs61 said:


> Hiya
> our vet charges £30 for scan and a free scan the following week if nothing or very little is seen...not bad really.


Sounds very good yes!

Sarah


----------



## dexter

sheep scanners are best if you know of one .they charge around £25 and will tell you how many pups.


----------



## dimkaz

rocco33 said:


> The size of the litter is nothing to do with the sire, but dependant on the dam - the number of eggs released, how many she can accomodate (those that she can't will be reabsorbed) and also the timing of the mating plays a part. Sorry, but it's a pet hate of mine LOL - seeing stud owners claims that their dogs sire large litters... it smacks of byb as they're showing their lack of knowledge.
> 
> Good luck with the litter.


ditto!

best
d


----------



## loverbull

I always get people wanting to know how many pups my stud produces in a litter! :nonod:
I dont allow these people to use him and suggest to them that they do some research before they mate their bitch!!


----------



## jesshan

rocco33 said:


> The size of the litter is nothing to do with the sire, but dependant on the dam - the number of eggs released, how many she can accomodate (those that she can't will be reabsorbed) and also the timing of the mating plays a part. Sorry, but it's a pet hate of mine LOL - seeing stud owners claims that their dogs sire large litters... it smacks of byb as they're showing their lack of knowledge.
> 
> Good luck with the litter.


And mine too!!! Its the sire who determnines the sex of the puppies though(isn't it?)


----------



## jesshan

Debs61 said:


> Hiya
> our vet charges £30 for scan and a free scan the following week if nothing or very little is seen...not bad really.


That's good!!

I would imagine the prices will vary where you are in the country - I know I got charged £150 for an xray whereas another vet would charge you double or half depending on which one you went to.


----------



## Debs61

150 for an Xray
Why cant there be one price for all....


----------



## keirabullterrier

jesshan said:


> And mine too!!! Its the sire who determnines the sex of the puppies though(isn't it?)


There are many factors which determine the size of a litter-mainly its to do with how many eggs the bitch releases, the timing of the mating, age of bitch etc

Sarah


----------



## Debs61

Has any1 heard from Lin today...she was supposed to be taking her girl for a scan...just wondering how she got on:001_unsure:


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny

Hello all !! 

Took little Ellie to the vets. The vet saw her round tummy, enlarged nipples and said she was showing all signs of pregnancy to then take her for her scan and nothing :O(

I am on day 31 so they said to go back in a week to double check and it is more likely that all those signs and my pregnancy diary of signs was a falsy !...LOL I am happy in one way as now I have been through the 30 day waiting game and being obsessed with her size of her nipples ! I know there is a chance the scan could be wrong they are not 100%, and they offered me a photo if she was ... however I knew it was a slim chance because of the slip mating ! 

I thank everyone who reads this to try and control my desperation for answers however phantom or not I learnt alot about what to look for and maybe that I need to be a little more patient and less stressed the next time around xx

I will still be on here ! Just less Ellies babies but those of you which have helped and gone through this with me then I hope I can still continue to experience your pregancies and you can help me in the Summer xx


----------



## keirabullterrier

I was wondering how you'd got on, thanks for letting us know. 

You never know though if Ellie is only having a small litter the ultrasound may not pick them up?  Can you ask vet for a blood test to be done to determine if it is indeed a phantom or actually a pregnancy?

keira's being scanned next Tuesday. fingers crossed

Sarah


----------

